# immodium after effects



## Guest (Oct 11, 2001)

I seem to have IBS with only D symptoms. From time to time I take 2mg to 4 mg of Imodium to control the symptoms. It seems that sometimes after taking the Imodium I have several days of unusual urgency and feel like I am going to have an episode of diarrhea, however I typically have formed stools. I canï¿½t really establish a pattern with the uncomfortable feelings in by bowels with the use of Imodium, but there seems to be a correlation.Has anyone else experienced any ï¿½side-effectsï¿½ or ï¿½after-effectsï¿½ with the use of Imodium?Thanks,


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi, to me is the contrary: I get constipated for 2 to 3 days. You should go to a GI and have some tests done to see if what you really have is IBS. Good luck with that!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2001)

I actually have been to a GI. They tell me it is IBS. However, I have some trouble accepting that as an answer. The symptoms donï¿½t seem to be the typical IBS symptoms and they seem to have gotten worse over time, or I let the symptoms bother me more than I use to...Thanks,


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Ok, I see. The thing with this IBS is that it manifests itself differently in every person. I was really desperate because I have had it for 12 years, but in the last 3 it got so much worse and was interferring with my social life and sometimes with my job. The best thing that worked for me has been getting to know the signals my body gives me, using Immodium as a preventive measure and calcium. There's post for calcium, maybe that could help. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum42/HTML/000001.html Good luck~


----------



## ButterflyQueen (Oct 28, 2001)

Imodium will usually give me solid, formed bowels if I take it on a regular basis. If I skip a few days, here comes the D full force. Other than that, I haven't had any real problems with it. Imodium Advanced on the other hand does me in. It increases my gas pain and pressure and I have a lot of trouble with it. It also doesn't seem as effective.


----------



## mildredt4 (Jul 12, 2002)

Imodium caused my little sisters colon to explode, so the doctors told her. She and I both have IBS and both of us were on it, I quit mine real fast!!!!! It always done me good, but I would hate to be in her shoes now, she has to wear a bag, and go back for another surgery in three months!!!! She's been in a lot of pain!!!They told her she could have died!!!!!!!!


----------

